# Tank vent issue on 2014 HB Pro



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you have the thru hull vent? I had a problem with the vent on my old Hewes and installing a new vent helped a lot. Also, check and see if the hose from the tank to the vent is kinked.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

if your boat is equipped with a closed vent system - the charcoal canister is clogged - this should be in the area of the fuel fill -under deck


if you do not have the new style closed vent system - check the vent hose or the vent itself - these are clogged

dumb question:

boat recently compounded &waxed ?? done by machine ?



it's not pressure you heard - it's vacuum/negative pressure -fuel is being pulled out of the tank - physics says,air needs to take the place of that removed fuel...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Stingray - thanks for responding and yes, I do have the new system and yes, it was negative pressure as you stated in your post. No compounding done recently and I checked the vent in the hull, removed it and the screen looks clear. I will take the charcoal canister out and inspect it.  Thanks again!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

If all the fuel issues above check out, then I would look into the motor. I've heard that the f70 and f40 have issues when the fuel injection heats up causing the motor to not want to run. I know headhunter on the mbc forum had many issues similar to yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I did some testing over the weekend and I am leaning more towards the motor now. I ran the boat on a separate tank and the problem still occurred.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I did some testing over the weekend and I am leaning more towards the motor now.  I ran the boat on a separate tank and the problem still occurred.


Next time your out, if the problem starts to happen just take off the gas fill cap. If it keeps happening then it's your motor


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the help - turned out to be the fuel cooler - clogged up and causing the fuel to boil under certain circumstances - being repaired as we speak.

Joe


----------

